# Pheasant Hunt more pictures



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I went on a youth hunt today out to Douglas/sorenson Walk In access and Had a blast lots of birds and volunteers. At one point I had three dogs helping me which was awesome. The pointer flushed a bird which I killed and a black lab flushed the other one Clint Brunson (Dnr) was excited when I shot It.

Thanks to all the volunteers and Art Douglas.










Went and bought two roosters from River bottoms hunting club and took them to the family farm. I tied my dog to me on a leesh and after we planted the birds in light cover. He smelled and flushed the 1st one but took him a while to realize he has to go get that. After it took him a while to figure out how pick the bird up. and retrieved it and dropped it near my feet. The wind was blowing a little bit so we went up to the next bird and got down wind of it and flushed it. shot it, and he brought it back ok. I am happy with his progress. He also scared out a wild hen.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*

Nice job youngster!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*

Congrats. Those are a couple of fine birds.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*



Jonny Utah said:


> Nice job youngster!


+1


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*

Awesome birds bud... Nice job !


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*

Was it the new Benelli, the new dog, or their handler that did the job right? Nice shootin, Katorade.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*

Definatly the shooting I'm still training my dog.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Pheasant Hunt*

Thanks


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Isn't it great when Utah sportsmen have to buy their own roosters.


----------

